# bag sorted for 2014 club (WITB pics a must)



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

So, who is totally happy and keeping their bag as it is for 2014?

If you post here you forgo the right to any changes for the season!!!!!

Mine is set, a couple of little bits en route so wont post up just yet but lets just say some nice piccies will be coming


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 17, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			So, who is totally happy and keeping their bag as it is for 2014?

If you post here you forgo the right to any changes for the season!!!!!

Mine is set, a couple of little bits en route so wont post up just yet but lets just say some nice piccies will be coming 

Click to expand...

Darn I want new wedges before I can say I'm happy. When I get them then I'll be set.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

I am over the moon with mine! not quite how it left Wentworth in Feb last year, but damn close! will sort a pic out soon, just waiting for my pompom covers for my woods!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 17, 2014)

one new vokey to add ,, so like you i will wait


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm happy with mine... I think :mmm:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 17, 2014)

Big Dog is the only club in much doubt for me.

Remote possibility of wedge change. Everything else just works (as well as they can!).


----------



## Siren (Mar 17, 2014)

Putter, Wedge, Driver sorted...... everything else is pretty much up in the air. I keep on chopping and changing the irons trying any hybrid I can find and 3 wood has just died so nope bag 100% not 100% sorted.


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy with everything at the moment. Haven't had chance to try my 4 wood and the only other thing i may try is a new driver shaft as i keep seeing some very nice shafts appear on a well known auction site with the myfly adaptor fitted with some tempting prices although the stock stiff shafts working ok at present.


----------



## Scazza (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope, Custom Build Mizuno MP-4s have been ordered and I currently in the process of looking at changing my wedges! Also purchased a new hybrid, putter & driver back in January so the only 2 items in my bag that are going to stay the same are my 5 & 3 wood!


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

MP-T4 Wedges, MP-52 Irons, Cleveland 3w & 4w all OK and firmly in the Mizzie bag, reservations on my putter for the first time and still not convinced with my driver.  I can live without a driver but I'm questioning my putter and need to sort that out sharpish!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 17, 2014)

Everything in my bag is always at risk.

I like to keep my clubs on their toes as I don't want complacency setting in,


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 17, 2014)

Really fancy some mizuno jpx825 pros or Cobra amp forged irons. I also think i might change the hybrid shaft as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			.....I'm questioning my putter and need to sort that out sharpish!
		
Click to expand...

The Putter is almost certainly the problem!

But not the metal one!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty happy with the clubs,not so happy with the idiot that's swinging them:angry:


----------



## Wayman (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy with my bag after buying a 3 iron last week


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2014)

As is usual with me, putter spot still up for grabs. My 3Deep is currently being rebuilt for me, if that works then it will just be the putter thats vulnerable


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			MP-T4 Wedges, MP-52 Irons, Cleveland 3w & 4w all OK and firmly in the Mizzie bag, reservations on my putter for the first time and still not convinced with my driver.  I can live without a driver but I'm questioning my putter and need to sort that out sharpish!
		
Click to expand...

Fish,have you tried a superstroke grip yet on the putter?..Working wonders for me at mo


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 17, 2014)

Think my bag is sorted for the year with new irons and wedges, although have been considering a new driver :mmm:


----------



## RobertB (Mar 17, 2014)

Gap between driver and 19 degree too great for windy conditions. Going to hit a 13 degree (probably loft it up a tad) 913F with different shafts and then depending on conditions the 19 degree and 21h can compete for 14th club in bag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty happy with the clubs,not so happy with the idiot that's swinging them:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Sums it up perfectly for me too


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

so thats 1 pic and 1 firm no changes.... god you golfers like to tinker


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 17, 2014)

No club is ever safe in my bag... Although the putter is almost 6 months old!!! A new record for me. Irons and wedges going nowhere, but woods may see a change. R9 is on ebay now, Rapture V2 driver en route.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Think my bag is sorted for the year with new irons and wedges, although have been considering a new driver :mmm:








Click to expand...

well done on the only poster with a pic mate:thup:

Nice looking set up:thup:

def look at a new driver if you do this post becomes null and void:ears:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2014)

I won't be changing anything, although I may add another hybrid


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

big gap between 3w & 4h I guess Rob?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 17, 2014)

Nuffink planned for me.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2014)

3w = 15*  4hy = 22*, looking to add a 19*


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

Ill add a pic when they have had a clean, I forgot my towel today and my 58 Vokey is in a bad way :thup:


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I have Part 5 of my iron fitting next week when the Ping fitter is at the club. Pro has told me I will have new irons by Inverness but knowing the perfectionist he is I'm not holding my breath..........


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd add a pic, but they are in the car.

Here's a thread I started in Jan:
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?63437-2014-challenge

Still going fine, nothing new and not really tempted either. I have changed the shaft in my driver, but I bought that shaft in November so it doesn't count.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

part 5! thats not a fitting its a saga


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			part 5! thats not a fitting its a saga 

Click to expand...

I know lol. No charge and he matches the lowest internet price as well


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 17, 2014)

The putter is the only club I'm thinking of changing after changing most of it last year. The actual bag itself will be changed soon though when I can find one that ticks the right boxes!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 17, 2014)

All good on in my bag; New Putter (Odyssey Versa No.9), New Irons (Mizuno JPX 825Pro) Wedges and Metals staying the same, New bag to put the sticks in.


----------



## Dave1980 (Mar 17, 2014)

Already changed my putter this year, and looking a swapping wedges like for like and depending on the bonus at work later in the year new Irons may be purchased. So I think the bag will be settled by August just in time for the end of the season


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 17, 2014)

No changes for me in 2014.






[/URL]

Titleist 913 D2 9.5
Titleist 913 F 
Titleist 910 H 19
Mizuno JPX 825 Pro 4-PW
Mizuno MP R12 50,54,58
Scotty Circa 62

Love the wedges the most and the driver the least.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the bag will stay as is. If I wasn't leaving the RAF in 2 months to emigrate I would have changed the driver and 3W. Looking around, top of the shopping list being the i25 driver with either the G25 or i25 fairway. That would be the first time since probably 2001 when I had the the 975JVS and 975f that my woods have not been TM.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 18, 2014)

Is it a coincidence that 3 of the 4 pics posted so far are mizzy irons with a titleist top? 

Maybe the mizzy owners just love showing of the beauty


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Is it a coincidence that 3 of the 4 pics posted so far are mizzy irons with a titleist top? 

Maybe the mizzy owners just love showing of the beauty 

Click to expand...

Or maybe once you go mizzy you ain't gonna go back.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Fish,have you tried a superstroke grip yet on the putter?..Working wonders for me at mo

Click to expand...

Yes, its cut down with a fatty on it which has kept the wrists very steady, but, I'm not feeling the putts/strokes as much now. When I was in BBP I used a milled Odyssey ProType #2 and really got on with it but wouldn't justify paying what it cost me for all my MP-52's! The CB range that Odyssey do really impress me, especially this one which I can't find in a shop to try out.

http://www.odysseygolf.com/putters-2014-tank-1-versa-ss/putters-2014-tank-1-versa-ss,en_US,pd.html


----------



## Coatsy79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy for now, always considering an adjustable 3 wood for days when the driver miss behaves or I could loft it up to replace my rattley 5 wood

Putters awesome, drivers performing well and my 5 wood is my 5 wood, never let's me down


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll get a picture up later tonight.  What I have is good for the next year.  No need to change anything (apart from the guy holding the rubber end)!


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 18, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think the bag will stay as is. If I wasn't leaving the RAF in 2 months to emigrate I would have changed the driver and 3W. Looking around, top of the shopping list being the i25 driver with either the G25 or i25 fairway. That would be the first time since probably 2001 when I had the the 975JVS and 975f that my woods have not been TM.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you off to Adey?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 18, 2014)

Fish said:



*Yes, its cut down with a fatty on it which has kept the wrists very steady, but, I'm not feeling the putts/strokes as much now.* When I was in BBP I used a milled Odyssey ProType #2 and really got on with it but wouldn't justify paying what it cost me for all my MP-52's! The CB range that Odyssey do really impress me, especially this one which I can't find in a shop to try out.

http://www.odysseygolf.com/putters-2014-tank-1-versa-ss/putters-2014-tank-1-versa-ss,en_US,pd.html

Click to expand...

Exactly the same issue I had with them. They feel dead.

I have an Iomic fitted now. I'm that impressed I've even brought a spare for when this one wears out


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nothing will change for me this year. facied a set of Mizuno Blades in the new custom finish of Black OX, but i just don't het the ball well enough really.
Xhot pro driver and 3 wood, Mizuno Clk 17deg hybrid, Mizuno JPXpro 825 4-PW MP10 50 &56 wedges and a Scottynewport select putter all in a Mizuno Tour bag.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 18, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Is it a coincidence that 3 of the 4 pics posted so far are mizzy irons with a titleist top? 

Maybe the mizzy owners just love showing of the beauty 

Click to expand...

The new Mizuno irons are a thing of wonder and lovely club and as for the Titleist driver, it would take something really special for me to change that. I tried a few others just messing on and nothing has come anywhere close.

So the irons are in the bag for the long term until I start playing more consistently, which is going to require a lot of practice and rounds and the driver is in the bag until Titleist bring out their new driver next year.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have 15 clubs and am perfectly happy with them. The driver is the one staying at home just now as it's no longer than and less consistent than a 3 wood but I won't be buying a new one. Will sub the driver for my 4 iron if I fancy a go with it later in the year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 18, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Is it a coincidence that 3 of the 4 pics posted so far are mizzy irons with a titleist top? 

Maybe the mizzy owners just love showing of the beauty 

Click to expand...

Its just good honest kit, no silly claims, fairly normal lofts, pretty well made.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 18, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Is it a coincidence that 3 of the 4 pics posted so far are mizzy irons with a titleist top? 

Maybe the mizzy owners just love showing of the beauty 

Click to expand...

Road Runner irons with Titleist woods sounds ideal to me :thup:


----------



## Coatsy79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't edit my post but here's a pic


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2014)

So here is my WITB picture for 2014. please excuse my messy garage/office.


----------



## ForeRighty (Mar 18, 2014)

Surely you can never say as we are all striving for perfection.

Always got to check out the 2nd hand clubs in the pro shop too......


----------



## cookelad (Mar 18, 2014)

Nearly happy with my set up, only 1 wedge left to update now! probably going to leave the Bettinardi putter in the bag as I'm getting a more consistent roll with it compared to the Yes!


----------



## Craggles89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Will anyone ever be truly happy with their bag, i know i wont? Unless i win the Euromillions!


----------



## Westy3469 (Mar 18, 2014)

Having been wavering on whether to change my Driver, however a discussion with Oddsocks last week following his Big Dog post has convinced me to stick with my R9 Supertri - Therefore no changes to the bag planned which will be a record 3rd year in a row.

I can't post a picture as at work, but my current bag is listed below on my signature


----------



## Darlophil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've changed my driver so far from a vrs str8 to a Benross RIP Speed (with great results so far).

Next thing to change later in the year will be a new set of irons. I'll probably change my mind several times before i purchase but i'm leaning towards Wilson Staff D100's


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2014)

Probably going to replace the 58* next month as it is pretty worn - it will be another Vokey though


----------



## Elmo (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Guys first post for me so keep me right haha

My bag is pretty much sorted for the year.  Got myself 2 new toys over the winter.  A Cobra 9.5 Encore driver and a 3/4 amp cell hybrid so they are both in the bag.

Also have a TM Burner Superfast 3W, Callaway x18 3-PW, 52 and 58 degree Mizuno MP-T4 wedges and an odyssey No.9 putter.
Pretty pleased with the set up so far actually.  Starting the season off of 7.7 so hopefully I can maintain it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2014)

In complete disarray at the moment regarding this seasons weapons.. 

At the moment, I'm gonna play the first comp with a TM Spider Ghost S putter, 4-PW Cobra Amp Cell Pro irons, Mizuno MP T-11 52, 56 and 60 degree wedges, Adams 3 Hybrid, Adams 3 Wood and Adams Driver... 

But, the Orka irons and 2 new Cobra Tour trusty rusty 52 and 56 degree wedges are waiting in the wings to be brought in to action...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			In complete disarray at the moment regarding this seasons weapons.. 

At the moment, I'm gonna play the first comp with a TM Spider Ghost S putter, 4-PW Cobra Amp Cell Pro irons, Mizuno MP T-11 52, 56 and 60 degree wedges, Adams 3 Hybrid, Adams 3 Wood and Adams Driver... 

But, the Orka irons and 2 new Cobra Tour trusty rusty 52 and 56 degree wedges are waiting in the wings to be brought in to action...

Click to expand...

I thought u have been playing with the orkas? :mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I thought u have been playing with the orkas? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I have mate, but the Cobras are just so purdy that I took them to the range this morning... They feel so nice and soft.. The Orkas feel just a touch "clickier"

Anyway, got a qualifier tomorrow so the Cobras will only last 1 round.. Just enough time to get me my first 0.1 of the season..


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Where are you off to Adey?
		
Click to expand...

California to marry my fiancÃ©e...


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2014)

I've flirted bwith a few ideas but my bag is staying as per my signature for 2014, I'm just about to clear out all old clubs to resist temptation 

Driver, with the shaft upgrade is awesome, two weeks testing and I'm convinced I've got as good as I can get with this set up, I did flirt with the r11 but apart from the lower flight it's actually shorter and less forgiving than the amp... 
The three wood is identical to hit so matches up nicely, Hybrid is an awesome awesome bat,

I did flirt with some Adams irons recently but truth be told apArt from a slightly fat top line the tp CBS are awesome, and dispute two custom fit sessions and a couple of trials, nothing comes close, wedges are new and just coming good and the Cleveland putter is solid.

Over last year I've only changed wedges and the hybrid, ... I'm happy with this bag for 2014.... Honest!

But dam those tp mb 2014 look pretty.....


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't edit my post but here's a pic


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 18, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			California to marry my fiancÃ©e...
		
Click to expand...

Congrats mate. 
California is awesome. I would love to live there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			Can't edit my post but here's a pic
View attachment 9581

Click to expand...


What colour Cobra did you get mate?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Congrats mate. 
California is awesome. I would love to live there.
		
Click to expand...

cheers stu..:cheers:


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What colour Cobra did you get mate?
		
Click to expand...

I got the red. Didnt want to bring too much attention to myself while driving off


----------



## granters (Mar 19, 2014)

There's mine. No changes this season! I hope! Got everything how I want it. However, have trackman session on Saturday so will see about iron shafts...


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			In complete disarray at the moment regarding this seasons weapons.. 

At the moment, I'm gonna play the first comp with a TM Spider Ghost S putter, 4-PW Cobra Amp Cell Pro irons, Mizuno MP T-11 52, 56 and 60 degree wedges, Adams 3 Hybrid, Adams 3 Wood and Adams Driver... 

But, the Orka irons and 2 new Cobra Tour trusty rusty 52 and 56 degree wedges are waiting in the wings to be brought in to action...

Click to expand...

I'm in pretty much the same boat!!

Got clubs I'm happy enough with, although need a 3 wood but a fair chance I could end up with something completely different........


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordered the SLDR 3 wood to match my driver today and thats me done.

Beyond skint now so cant even change the bag if i wanted to :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 19, 2014)

I might have settled on one bag set up by this time next year!  


some good work in this thread chaps!  :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Mar 19, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I have 15 clubs and am perfectly happy with them. The driver is the one staying at home just now as it's no longer than and less consistent than a 3 wood but I won't be buying a new one. Will sub the driver for my 4 iron if I fancy a go with it later in the year.
		
Click to expand...

I now have 16 clubs - ordered an X2 Hot 2 Deep ages ago and forgot all about it until it arrived today - oops!!

Was going to sell it straight away without hitting it at all as Brand New but how can you not hit a brand new golf club??? Hit it really well so the 4 iron might need to drop out so I can carry this and my new 3 wood as well.

Just when I thought I was sorted...


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2014)

What's going in the bag is the same as last year, but would like to put them into a new Vessel tour bag, but can only get them from the States.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm happy, but may swap my 58deg wedge for a 56. If I get it bent to 56, does it count as a change?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not saying, on the basis that MikeH may be monitoring this thread to refer back to when the next fitting opportunity winners are chosen.


----------



## RobertB (Mar 20, 2014)

eh, does a new trolley count (first every one I'll have owned)....? 

Got tired on lumping bag and apparel around at weekend, getting too old too, will hopefully save energy and concentration for last few holes in every round.... 

so Clicgear 3.5 ordered.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 21, 2014)

As per signature.. This years upgrade budget has been blown already on the Clevelands but i'm happy about this as they're great. Wouldn't change much else anyway as i rather like them. Hope the picture is ok, not sure about sizing etc


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 22, 2014)

Well since it might be a while before I get my wedges sorted I'll add this now. Nothing else to change except the wedges going to 48 ,52,56 Seve (matching the current 48) instead of current 54,60 NV Drews.


----------



## shewy (Mar 22, 2014)

All done for the season bar my putter


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally took a picture of WITB...


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 12, 2014)

Need to sort out a 3 and 5 wood then I'll be happy with the bag but not with the fairway woods I have at the moment.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd like to add a 3 wood to the bag and possibly try a few shafts in my driver. Not that I'm missing one but but I could add a cg16 60 degree to complete the wedge set

I'm out of action ATM and am stuck on the sofa staring at eBay which only means one thing, something will be purchase this weekend


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just bought the 3 rescue burner 2.0. Nothing else to be added


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 22, 2014)

The squad as per previous confirmation. What's in the bag is safe but the bag itself is up in the for sale section!


----------



## RichardSanderson (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy with most of it apart from my driver. Also need a 5 wood and/or a hybrid as I'm currently playing a 13.5deg 910f and a 15deg 906f2.


----------



## karlcole (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally sorted (For now)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2014)

Same as most of last year Mizuno JPX825 Driver, MP Titanium 3+ (nicely customized), MP650 5w, JPX825 4H, MP58 5-PW, MP-T4 25 & 56 and MP-T106 putter. 
All in a Cobra bag


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Same as most of last year Mizuno JPX825 Driver, MP Titanium 3+ (nicely customized), MP650 5w, JPX825 4H, MP58 5-PW, MP-T4 25 & 56 and MP-T106 putter. 
All in a Cobra bag 

Click to expand...

we need photo's esp of my old 3 wood


----------



## LanDog (Apr 23, 2014)

No changes planned for me other than putting my clubs which are in Leeds into my bag I got as a Christmas present which is in Ireland!

Only thing I'm gonna do is sell stuff, a YES! Callie putter and my 2 iron being on the list! 

May bend my 60Â° to a 58Â° and the 56Â° to a 54Â° but that'd be it


----------



## cookelad (Apr 23, 2014)

New bag arrived this afternoon so this is it for the season!




Edit: for some reason the pic wants to at 90*


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

My new shineys have a thread of their own. Have also decided to leave changng my driver for now as am tonking my old one straight down the middle lately (fingers crossed it stays that way) but will probably look at getting a 5 wood and possible a new hybrid in a couple of months.


----------



## Wabinez (May 28, 2014)

Thread resurrection!

Cleaned the bats tonight, and thought I'd snap a photo in true "WITB" style...


----------



## LanDog (May 29, 2014)

LanDog said:



			No changes planned for me other than putting my clubs which are in Leeds into my bag I got as a Christmas present which is in Ireland!

Only thing I'm gonna do is sell stuff, a YES! Callie putter and my 2 iron being on the list! 

May bend my 60Â° to a 58Â° and the 56Â° to a 54Â° but that'd be it
		
Click to expand...

This guy is a liar and a fool!

Turns out that I've switched quite a lot out, 3 wood, irons & got my 60Âº bent to a 58Âº

But that's it! I swear!






EDIT: I've still got to put my Oakley bag into play but it's at home and I'm at university!


----------



## Grumps (May 29, 2014)

Read this post at start of month and thought yip I'm not changing any this year BUT  in last 2 weeks I've changed the irons, 3 wood and hybrid hell I've even changed the bag and all without the boss noticing


----------



## Oddsocks (May 29, 2014)

Grumps said:



			Read this post at start of month and thought yip I'm not changing any this year BUT  in last 2 weeks I've changed the irons, 3 wood and hybrid hell I've even changed the bag and all without the boss noticing
		
Click to expand...

I tip my hat to you sir.  I had a 3i purchased but myhermes decided it wasn't to be so I'm still looking for that magic 14th club.....


----------

